# Complete grow kit...any opinions on this?



## diether (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello,

I've been looking into complete grow kits and have found them to be pretty expensive. I have found this one High Tech Garden Supply

Looks pretty good to me, and the price is right. Any other opinions on this and what would you ad to the kit to make it better.

Cheers


----------



## FrostyTHEgrowmaN (Feb 15, 2008)

HTG has a great rep as far as these type of forums go. But remember as with anything else you get what you pay for


----------



## diether (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes I agree you get what you pay for... For 500$ your getting the tent, 400 hps/mh, inline fan and a thermometer, some nutes and growing bags. What more would you need to ad to this to make it the best it can be. I guess a carbon filter ...anything else that I'm missing. Thanks


----------



## Kamisori (Feb 15, 2008)

It looks like it would work all right, it would be easier than building a grow room too.


----------



## FrostyTHEgrowmaN (Feb 15, 2008)

Ive read that the exhaust fans tend to be faulty on these kits or go bad shortly after setting up ,and that the light and ballast are very hot due to being cheaply constructed. so be prepared for that. and I would figure out some type of scrubber or carbon filter for that bad boy if you haven't allready


----------



## diether (Feb 15, 2008)

Good to know Frosty! Anyone else hear any bad things about this setup?


----------



## upinchronic1 (Feb 23, 2008)

im also curious, is it the same as HTGs grow light set up, i mean same components, or is there grow lights better quality, and also will it give the same lumens as other brands?


----------



## panhead (Feb 23, 2008)

FrostyTHEgrowmaN said:


> and that the light and ballast are very hot due to being cheaply constructed. so be prepared for that.


Reading about something does not make it true,people post all kinds of negative shit for all sorts of reasons,the reasons are usually self serving & do not reflect truth,take this into consideration before perpetuating what others write,do you hear more bad things about these systems from people who own them or bad things from people "who have heard".

I have 6 of the ballasts in question & they run no hotter & are just as durable as my other 4 more expensive light systems made by sunlight supply & the sunlight supply gear is top dollar gear.

There is nothing cheap about the ballasts,not in their design or construction, ive measured temps of both type ballasts & they are within 5 to 10 degres of each other, which is easily an aceptable level of difference in operating temps,lumen output fluctuates between all lighting systems,even 2 like systems made by the same company or super expensive systems,no 2 lights will output the exact amount of lumens,all my lights are within spec'd output.


----------



## panhead (Feb 23, 2008)

diether said:


> Good to know Frosty! Anyone else hear any bad things about this setup?


Dont ask for what people hear,do a search under the manufacturers name,read what OWNERS have to say not what people have heard,after reading comments from owners then make your own mind up,people like to post what they've "heard" just so they have something to post,what people have heard has little relevance.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Feb 23, 2008)

panhead said:


> Reading about something does not make it true,people post all kinds of negative shit for all sorts of reasons,the reasons are usually self serving & do not reflect truth,take this into consideration before perpetuating what others write,do you hear more bad things about these systems from people who own them or bad things from people "who have heard".
> 
> I have 6 of the ballasts in question & they run no hotter & are just as durable as my other 4 more expensive light systems made by sunlight supply & the sunlight supply gear is top dollar gear.
> 
> There is nothing cheap about the ballasts,not in their design or construction, ive measured temps of both type ballasts & they are within 5 to 10 degres of each other, which is easily an aceptable level of difference in operating temps,lumen output fluctuates between all lighting systems,even 2 like systems made by the same company or super expensive systems,no 2 lights will output the exact amount of lumens,all my lights are within spec'd output.


The diy ballast from HTG?? curious...


----------



## panhead (Feb 24, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> The diy ballast from HTG?? curious...


Nope,i have the complete systems from them.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 24, 2008)

i wouldnt suggest the htg tent and light system.

i would suggest you get a different tent and light system...

BI has some nice deals on the whole package: Brite Ideas Hydroponics and...


----------



## johnyappleseed (Jun 30, 2009)

Link: http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48410

Hi I was wondering if this product from HTG is still a good quality product today? I noticed it was more than a year ago this discussion started. If so, how long would it take to grow a plant to its budding stage using this system? If not, are there any new complete growing systems that have come out that are around the same price? I am very interested. Thankyou so much?


----------



## macro (Jun 30, 2009)

That system looks like a good deal for a beginner who does not want to have to engineer their own box.
I own that 400w HPS light and the biggest problem with it is the cheap-o reflector creates an unbalanced spread of light (creates hotspots) Don't worry too much about the ballast heat as you can run it outside your tent.


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 30, 2009)

panhead said:


> Dont ask for what people hear,do a search under the manufacturers name,read what OWNERS have to say not what people have heard,after reading comments from owners then make your own mind up,people like to post what they've "heard" just so they have something to post,what people have heard has little relevance.


You're def right about that man. Don't listen to nay sayers. I've found that people who actually have done things, a.k.a grown under t5s, have much better things to say about it than those who just perpetuate rumors for the sake of sounding knowledgeable.


----------



## JollyGreen420 (Jun 30, 2009)

I just recently bought one of these tents used and it is a quality product. The covering and reflective inside are very durable and zipper is heavy duty. However I must say that I hesitate to hang my 600w/yeildmaster II from the cross bars. The cross bars are made of metal however they just do not feel as sturdy as I would like. So i simply designed an internal light stand using pvc , concrete, and a couple of old 3 gallon pots. I would also wanted to agree about the fan. It is just a small kind of flimsy fan that is for ventilation only. The guys at HTG do not recommend using their fans with carbon filters. So in short I would say its a solid investment short of the fan and if you have a lighter reflector it would totally be fine. Maybe upgrade to the 6" cool tube for an extra 85$.


----------



## johnyappleseed (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks so much! Do you know if I can upgrade to the 6" tube when I order from them or do I have to buy it separately? Also, which fan and reflector do you recommend if the ones that HTG sells with the grow kit are not sufficient ?


----------



## macro (Jun 30, 2009)

johnyappleseed said:


> Thanks so much! Do you know if I can upgrade to the 6" tube when I order from them or do I have to buy it separately? Also, which fan and reflector do you recommend if the ones that HTG sells with the grow kit are not sufficient ?



I don't think they'll let you upgrade the reflector on the light that comes with it but you may as well ask, it's worth a try. 

I've never used a cool tube but I have an EasyCool 6 from HTG and a Solar Six, the EasyCool6 has a much better air-seal than the Solar Six or the Euro reflector. Though the cool-tubes probably have just as good of a seal.

If you are looking for a cheap solution, I have the $40 MaxWing reflector, it works well and has a more even light distribution.


----------



## TreesOfLife (Jul 30, 2009)

$96 Yeild master supreme http://www.horticulturesource.com/sunlight-supply-yield-master-ii-6-supreme-reflector-p3038/?osCsid=16cdd170838b06d61d41d4b9daed5b55


----------



## Kristi (Jun 23, 2010)

This set up is the bomb and the price is right. Check out Paul's Easy Grow Hydroponic Kit its only around $850 and its got a 600w , a T5, fans, medium, timers, clone kit, great instructions and everything else you need, most other kits dont give ya enough light this will do the trick.


----------

